# More random shrimp pictures



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Well, maybe not very random, I took some pics of my new super tigers and sort of wanted to show off ;-)

Super tigers are not just a bigger version of the regular tiger shrimps. They have some features that make them very different. Read this Supertiger Shrimp Feature Guide if you haven't seen these beautiful shrimps.

They're still colouring up, but you can see all feature from these picture.
















This one is smaller and in the wrong spot (no light) but it looks better in person.








Another close up.









And, since I was in the mood, tried taking some pictures of my painted fire reds and regular fire reds. My way to differentiate the two is, when both bodies are very red, look at the legs. Over 90% red coverage I call then Painted Fire Red, but this is just my standard. If you can see saddle and the shrimp is not in back lit, I wouldn't call it fire red at all.

Okay, here are mine.
















Their offspring mostly look like the parents after they have berried, but when they are young, they may look like cherry.








But no mistake when they are grown up. (see the young shrimp in this pic, it looks much better but when they turn to adult, it doesn't make much difference what they look like when they are young.








This female has the raing strip that I don't like. But I like that enlarge section of shell (not sure what it's called in English). I like that look.








And why they are called painted? 








A close up. That how they eyes connected to the body, the X organ is in that eye stem.








Even in this angle, it's very hard to see the saddle. It says how thick their red is.









I want her legs on another shrimps, but amputation isn't an option ;-)









This one does look nice in person too. Never mind the blue hue...my light is 6500K and gives out a blue hue when light is unobstructed. 









And a group shot. I use a piece of green to get them close to the tank glass for pictures. Can you find the super tiger in there?









And then, let me use this to finish off the thread. Look at this shrimp and let me know how you think about the white on the back. Very nice colour, eh?









But no, this is the truth. Same shrimp. I know nothing about photography, I am sure with some tweak you can make a shrimp look much nicer. And there's nothing wrong with that in most scenarios.









Hope I haven't wasted your time. Until next time, happy shrimping.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Great looking set of pics of your shrimps. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to head over to AI to check out the Super tigers. I was curious as I have regular tigers.


----------



## Murad (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice random pics of your shrimp randy Sam told me on Friday that he had a shipment coming in on Saturday... He did mentioned something about super tiger..finally got to see what they look like. Btw how much was he selling it for? Great photography bud.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Murad said:


> Nice random pics of your shrimp randy Sam told me on Friday that he had a shipment coming in on Saturday... He did mentioned something about super tiger..finally got to see what they look like. Btw how much was he selling it for? Great photography bud.


Laura just got some and she said it's 4 for $20. I'll say they will be gone very quickly. They look much better in person than in my pictures as my light doesn't show orange very well. These are sub-adult and should start breeding after one or two molts, some can probably breed right away.

BTW, all these pics were taken by iphone4, nothing fancy.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if a few blue LEDS would pop the color of shrimp the way it can for corals?

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

J_T said:


> I wonder if a few blue LEDS would pop the color of shrimp the way it can for corals?
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


Depending on what shrimps. I have a blue LED flashlight ($1 at dollar store), I get my son to hold it while I take the picture. For OEBTs they work great, make the blue come out much more, but for orange colour, not so much.

Compare this one (with the blue flashlight) with the same shrimp in the original post.... the colour is all wrong. And the white matrix looks like blue.


----------

